# Game 42: Heat @ Wizards (1/22/10 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, January 22nd, 2010 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url] 



*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Carlos Arroyo
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

This is going to be a blowout, either way :clown:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We should take this, but nothing is guaranteed. If we lose by blowout again...heads will roll dammit!

I did some stats analysis on Dorell Wright, wanted to see how he goes when he gets over 20 minutes per game. This has occured 17 times. Not suprisingly, we are 8-9 in these games. Dorell averages:

9.00 points
4.24 rebounds
1.53 assists
0.71 blocks
0.94 steals
0.71 turnovers
46.67% FG
32.26% 3FG
100.00% FT (Dorell has yet to miss a free throw this year)

Personally, id love to see him as our starting 3 from here on out. Q's value has decreased and his shot is officially broken at the moment, as he's shooting 33% for the month of January. We need more athleticism in that starting lineup.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Start Dorell, more minutes to Magloire and Arroyo. I hope "looking at everything from A to Z" means Spo will stop with his damn bench continuity nonsense and play/start people as they deserve. I mean seriously, I STILL can't wrap my head around the two times he started Yakhouba for the sake of keeping the bench together. WTF


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Exactly PL, that was a Spooo move at its finest. Makes no sense whatsoever do bring Diarrhea in, especially as a starter. What needs to be done is:

Alston (im fine with him starting, he's basically Arroyo with a better 3pt shot)/ Arroyo/ Chalmers (rides pine until he finds his game)
Wade/Qrich/JJ
Dorell/Qrich/JJ
Beasley/Haslem
Magloire (I think he'd give more balance to the 1st unit, so JO can anchor the 2nd unit, he'd give more a physical presence at the start also/JO/JoREL

Thats IMO anyway.

Hopefully we can make Wizards our biatch again, but Jamison scares me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice to see how Spo hasnt looked at everything A-Z and kept the lineup the same...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tip jam by Beas!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wtf Jo?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How did Jermaine not grab that rebound? 

And that one...

Dude's cooked. Retiring after this season, book it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jor-El time. He'll be in after this timeout. All Jermaine can do now is sometimes score and sometimes block.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Poor D by Mike there. But UD comes in now even though Beas is 3/4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Would rather see Jamaal in over Joel when Haywood is in. He destroyed JO/Joel in the last game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich for 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Touche Spo.

Q3333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Skip2Wade for the Slam!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D By Bease leads to a dunk by D-Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Aint nothing like seeing a great Beasley block followed by a vicious Wade throw-down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another good defensive possession by Mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade just made an easy pass 100 times harder than it should have been.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

******* official...seriously...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JoRel? Why?

**** Spo, way to go A-Z...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333

That was a line drive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Skip for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Skip 333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Skip2Wade again.

Great 2 minutes of basketball by the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a pass by Slkip 2 Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great defense on that possession, almost forcing two travels.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jorel made a hook?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333 again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32-15 Miami after 1

What an ending to this 1st quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Skip and Wade looked great that Q, well, everyone did really.

Here's hoping the Heat can show some consistency and keep it up for once.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Wade for 3333
> 
> That was a line drive.


And that was a rainbow. I love this Dwyane Wade.

I had just noticed the score before that too. Wow. Very nice quarter, let's not let up.

Good call, so far, by whomever called this a blowout. Though the last 11 or so games of ours serve as a good indicator.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So far we seem to be responding well to that Bobcats loss. 

Damn, I thought Beas was going to throw that down. He could've adjusted and laid it up to at least hit rim.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD for 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat up 20


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is the exact opposite of the CHA game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas at the 3 is fail, why Spo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

damn, McGee has the longest arms.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike's stepped up from last game too, rightfully so. He's attacking the hoop with a tenacity.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas's free throw % has dropped hard this month.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dorell nice J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell for 33333

Wow, our 3's are dropping tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dorell is just good now.

I hate Beasley at the three too, but I think Spo/Pat love the big line-up it allows us to play, at least on the perimeter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Bease!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333

5-6 from 3 now


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> I hate Beasley at the three too, but I think Spo/Pat love the big line-up it allows us to play, at least on the perimeter.


When you think of the SFs on this team, he is probably the best or second best SF on the team. Even though it is basically sacrificing his stats and turning him into a roleplayer. Spo/Pat probably look at it as just a way to manage their limited resources since they have the luxury of putting Haslem in at PF without a huge dropoff.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boykins starting to abuse Mario just like he did in the last game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Boykins is schooling Rio.

Chalmers is getting really old to me now. Great to see him hit that three, but overall, its terribly upsetting that all of the improvement we heard about this summer resulted in on-court regression. It was nice to think we had a permanent starter, or even a rotation player, in a 2nd round draft pick last year, but clearly that's not the case. I hate to say it, and this may be a bit of a knee-jerk reaction, but I wouldn't mind seeing him go at this point.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice job letting that go through your legs and not defending the resulting lay-up Beasley. Appreciate you clanking the open J on the other end, too. I think these are the times when Mike should be shown the bench. Clearly he's losing focus, and perhaps overwhelmed by the speed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Boykins is schooling Rio.
> 
> Chalmers is getting really old to me now. Great to see him hit that three, but overall, its terribly upsetting that all of the improvement we heard about this summer resulted in on-court regression. It was nice to think we had a permanent starter, or even a rotation player, in a 2nd round draft pick last year, but clearly that's not the case. I hate to say it, and this may be a bit of a knee-jerk reaction, but I wouldn't mind seeing him go at this point.


Yup, I am at that point too. I keep waiting for that 5 game stretch where he looks like he's finally getting it going, but he cant even put two good games together.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate how this team can score 32 one quarter, then look like theyre physically retarded the next. CONSISTENCY. PLEASE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Skip2Wade again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Skip now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Consistency would be inconsistent for this team.

Nice move by JO.

Rafer and Wade passing it nicely.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is Foye looking like an AllStar?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Blatche, of course.

EVERY GAME


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Q 33333333 BABY

Of course we give up our mandatory buzzer-beater at the quarter. Even Tony's catching on now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course that goes in. Unbelievable.

Oh well. 15pt lead at the half. I'll take it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice defense Udonis, nowhere to be seen.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I really want to see a buzzer beater stat against the Heat this year, it has to be off the charts


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I cant remember a game where a team hasnt hit some ridiculous buzzer beater.

Call it the curse of Kobe, if you will.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I just quickly browsed through the play-by-play of every game since we played the Clippers and I found 5 end of quarter/half shots. 

1) Kaman hits a layup at the first half buzzer
2) Anthony Morrow hits a shot with 1 second left at the end of the third quarter
3) Dahntay Jones makes a layup at the first half buzzer
4) Boris Diaw gets a fastbreak dunk with 3 seconds left at the end of the first half
5) Blatche hits a shot just now

This just for the last 12 days and isnt including 2 or 3 other occasions where we fouled someone for free throws to bail them out at the end of a quarter or half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here we go. We're giving this game away right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dorell for Q plz, nao.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a crap pass Skip....good god.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great pass Rafer. Not even trying.

This team can't focus for three ****ing quarters. They play well for a little bit and think they're Muhammad Ali. I'm so sick of it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

DeShawn Stevenson has got to be the worst starter in the nba


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dislike Q now days. He's pissin me off.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great, 5 fouls already. Way to let them back in the game guys...farkin hell...seriously


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Get Q out of there. He's shadowing Butler from behind, basically forcing O'Neal to pick up his fourth foul there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2JoRel


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley what the hell, stop running back on defense you idiot. He had a WIDE OPEN basket underneath in case Wade missed that jumper for an easy cleanup. afhwuioefoweijfasdfijods


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333

Wade with 3 nice plays in a row to get the lead back up to 17


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Beasley what the hell, stop running back on defense you idiot. He had a WIDE OPEN basket underneath in case Wade missed that jumper for an easy cleanup. afhwuioefoweijfasdfijods


He's probably scared to be late on D and getting pulled for UD because of it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> I dislike Q now days. He's pissin me off.


I'm glad someone else is with me. I'd be fine with a Wright-Cook or Wright-JJ rotation at SF.



PoetLaureate said:


> DeShawn Stevenson has got to be the worst starter in the nba


LOL. He had that one or two year stretch where he looked like a quality role player, and since then he's reverted back to crap. Serves him right, he's a jerk. My friend got into an argument with him at a game during the XX season, and he told my friend he needed a haircut and looked like a Hanson brother after he told him he looked like a Lumberjack with his beard. Stevenson really took our barbs to heart.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rafer's throwing some bullets today. Fifteen assists in our back court.

Beasley makes a move I missed, but we go up 20

Four fouls on Q after the Butler move. Let's get Butler. **** it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

skip2jorel 

that was pretty


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JOREL actually made a somewhat tough catch!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats right Q, out of the game for you after getting beat by Caron for the 800th time


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas has Oberto on him, cmon


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333 again!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> He's probably scared to be late on D and getting pulled for UD because of it.


Honestly. You can't call Beasley an idiot for putting effort into D. You know what team he's on.

Wow Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's raining threes.

Silly heat-check by Wade.

That's a better pct shot there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Skip for 33333

10-15 from 3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel is absolutely cleaning up tonight, 4 blocks already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Skip with another great pass to Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice board there by Beasley, thats what I like to see. Rafer has been incredible tonight with the passing, something resembling a real point guard in a Heat jersey.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell2Wade for the and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is the good Heat team, nice of them to show up more often...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was more of a classic Wright play there


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh jeez Dorell, that just knocked your trade value down a notch


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice play by Wright and shot by UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

85-64 after 3

Great quarter for Wade, but anyone else notice how dead tired Wade was that final minute?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane probably would've had that three had he gotten could lift/balance.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good for Mike Miller not looking like a woman any more.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tough shot UD.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just as I'm about to lament Mike for not backing down Miller, the J goes bottoms up. I'd really like to see some back-to-the-basket moves, though. It seemed like even last year he played there more. I get the feeling he thinks being a SF lessens the opportunity for him to go there, when in fact, it increases it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The **** was that Joel? First you give up the rebound like a girl to Blatche. Then, for whatever reason, instead of going up for the block on the Jameson lay-up, you fake you're going to go up, and instead stand still. Brilliant maneuver.

Jamaal!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

He's been shooting a lot of jumpers today. I thought he would take it to the hole that last possession but just pulled back and shot another one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Everyone turn this game off or something?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Im eating right now 

Dorell for 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wright 3


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hot move Mike


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Why the hell is Wade in this game? Let him rest!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damnit, either Mike gets fouled a ton or he really needs work once he gets inside with people swiping at him from all directions.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wright has 4 more threes this season than every other season of his combined.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice hustle JO, then gets the reward.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Damnit, either Mike gets fouled a ton or he really needs work once he gets inside with people swiping at him from all directions.


It might be a little of both, and he won't truly get the respect inside until he shows better smarts and ball-protection.

Yeah, its time for the old guys to rest.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I love how active Rafer is on D. He's the only one staying with Boykins.

Also forgot to mention earlier, Wade defended Butler WAYYYYYY better than Q.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is only Wade's 2nd double double this season?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

How do we get Blatche on this team?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> This is only Wade's 2nd double double this season?


I was shocked when they announced his first. He's had a lot of 9 asst/rbd games though. Some close to triple dbls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Look at this Heat lineup :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JJ for 3 off the Joel "catch"


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arroyo2Dorell that was hot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good bounce back win tonight. 

Wade was obviously POTG.

Now the Kings tomorrow at home. Hopefully we can solve this problem we have with back to back games.

Bobcats are down 20 to the Hawks in the 3rd so it looks like we'll get the 5th seed back for now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rafer gets a shout for his best game in a Heat uniform I think (this year)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Aw Beasley is hilarious. Too bad we're going to lose our next game because he predicted another W.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is Mike on SunSports?

Dammit stop predicting W's!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

EFFORT MOTOR PURITY

Whoa, Spo is firing hard and fast.

LOL, this is gold: "Tomorrow night, is about honesty."

This Dr. Phil approach is interesting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Rafer gets a shout for his best game in a Heat uniform I think (this year)


Yeah, he shot better against the Rockets but his all around game was better tonight. Especially his passing which was amazing tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Is Mike on SunSports?
> 
> Dammit stop predicting W's!!!


He did it in a more casual manner this time. Jax asked him how he felt about the next game. "I think we'll win. Of course as a player you have to think that..."


LOL, Spo was rambling so much a reporter cut him off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"...eradicate that from our minds and our bodies and our spirit"

:laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> EFFORT MOTOR PURITY
> 
> Whoa, Spo is firing hard and fast.
> 
> ...


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Its like he's reading a thesaurus during postgame interviews.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Yeah, he shot better against the Rockets but his all around game was better tonight. Especially his passing which was amazing tonight.


Beat me to it. I was going to post his stat line, but you're right, he seemed to have a better overall impact tonight.

7-10, 2-4 from 3, but only 2 assists that game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo is too much, he is like a parody of Pat Riley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> So Beasley foils Antawn Jamison on consecutive post-ups, is 3 for 4, but is yanked with 3:48 to play in the opening period in favor of Udonis Haslem. Does the rotation always have to be followed so strictly?


Ira is finally catching on to this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> Its like he's reading a thesaurus during postgame interviews.


I'm beginning to think he's losing his reputation as a "player's coach." There's no way they don't make fun of him behind his back the way we do. It's impossible not to.

And regarding W2B's Ira quote: He's actually been pointing that out every time it's happened for the past few weeks. I'm proud of him, heh. He never really stood up for Mike last year, or to start out this year. I guess it has gotten so blatant and inexplicable that he feels obligated to mention it. He knows Riley and co. read his stuff also, so perhaps he's trying to deliver a message. 

I've seen Heat actions reflect something brought up in an Ira piece, or sometimes multiple outlets' stories, but I've always kept in mind the possibility that Ira or whomever could have caught wind of something before it was announced and run a story acting like it was their idea before it was announced.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

He's starting to come off like a cheap imitation of the "Zen Master" Phil Jackson.


a VERY cheap imitation.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was thinking that.


----------

